# Understory Green Lamasi



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Our first 4 or 5 Green Lamasi are out of the water! These are the new Understory Green Lamasi, NOT the green leg Lamasi. They look positively metallic as froglets, don't they? These guys appear to still be fairly rare in the hobby? We are hoping they will make good trade material. Anyway, just wanted to give you a sneak peek.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Doug,
Beautiful frog. I have heard they are a little reclusive. What is your experiance with the parents?
Jim


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Braggart!...J/k Beautiful frogs m8.....Good luck with them.....Always nice to have trade bait.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jckee1 said:


> Hi Doug,
> Beautiful frog. I have heard they are a little reclusive. What is your experiance with the parents?
> Jim


They are out and about in the mornings and evenings. They do run for cover when they realize I'm watching. They call a LOT. I got mine from InnoEcto who says that his are bolder than mine. He is a friend of mine and I know he's not just saying that for sales. Could just be that my stump at the back is just too tempting of a hideout.


Azurel said:


> Braggart!...J/k Beautiful frogs m8.....Good luck with them.....Always nice to have trade bait.


Thanks Azurel.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Here are some pics i took of the parents.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

definitely metallic as froglets. they get darker green with yellow as they get bigger. pretty rare as you said, ive only heard of a couple others that have had luck with them so far.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

thedude said:


> definitely metallic as froglets. they get darker green with yellow as they get bigger. pretty rare as you said, ive only heard of a couple others that have had luck with them so far.


Guess we are doing something right then. Ours are like little bunny rabbits. I feel like I should put up a red light and hang up an "Adults Only" sign!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

at least you'll have a good metaphor when it's time for frogboy's "birds and bees" lesson. using the 1.1 imitator or pumilio might be more socially acceptable than your group frogs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You crack me up Brett!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool frogs but like the others have said they seemed incredibly elusive. I only saw a flash of Adam's.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You do have to catch them at the right time. Mornings seem to be the best time.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> You do have to catch them at the right time. Mornings seem to be the best time.


The green lamasi I have 2 are quite bold and 2 are quite shy.. I agree about the morning thing, especially early morning even before the lights come on. These are my earliest risers, sometimes getting active an hour or so before sunrise. (LEDs start to power up 30 mins before the big lights come on sending down these lil rays of light to the forest floor).

Nice looking babies by the way!!.. Congrats!!.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats!



Pumilo said:


> We are hoping they will make good trade material.


I feel like (and maybe this is just me) they're not around so much because there's not quite the demand for them. I was going to get some in the first shipment but ultimately decided they weren't quite that appealling to me. Kind of seems like the hobby is leaning toward new fantastica (not my own personal bias, but just what I've spoken to people about concerning their waitlists).

I hope I'm wrong and they get you some awesome frogs!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats, Doug and Max. Couldn't happen to nicer folks!

Richard (btw, one of the Vanzolinis is singing his heart out..Hopefully a girl will come under his musical spell soon!)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been frog sitting some green lamasii. Great frogs! I find that they are pretty bold. Or, at least, more bold than my Red Amazonicus and my pumilio El Dorado. Beautiful frogs. I'm hoping the frog owner forgets I have them. 

"what green lamasii? You never gave me any of those!"


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> I've been frog sitting some green lamasii. Great frogs! I find that they are pretty bold. Or, at least, more bold than my Red Amazonicus and my pumilio El Dorado. Beautiful frogs. I'm hoping the frog owner forgets I have them.
> 
> "what green lamasii? You never gave me any of those!"


Quick, buy up some of the orange Lamasi. You can get those a lot cheaper. Tell him you don't know what happened...maybe you added too much Repashy SuperPig.


----------

